# Developing in Miami



## Taleman (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew of anyplace in Miami that develops both 35mm and 120mm (color + B&W) film as well. I know there is Wolfcamera but they are more of the 1-hour photo type than a pro lab. If not is there any mail in place that has reasonable prices.


----------



## reg (Jul 23, 2008)

Click

That first one looks decent, dunno if they do 120 though.


----------



## Taleman (Jul 23, 2008)

reg said:


> Click
> 
> That first one looks decent, dunno if they do 120 though.



You mean Miamiphoto.net, yea i've looked at their site before but they have nothing to even suggest they develop film. They simply do wedding photography.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Aug 20, 2008)

I saved Dale Labratories to my favorites. Looks like they do everything you need, and they are in Hollywood.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 20, 2008)

There is a place in the Miami Lakes Hialeah area just north of the Gratigny parkway and west of Red Road, I think the name is Creative Photography 

And in Fort Lauderdale; Chromatek at 3400 Powerline Rd that east of I95 and north of Oakland Park, 954-566-1082, http://www.chromatekphoto.com/


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool!! Thanks Jeff. I saved the link to Chromatek !

I sure miss Color Labs of Florida.......


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 22, 2008)

Their pricing is a bit on the high side


----------



## joey-cakes (Aug 30, 2008)

Hot Shots- 152 NW 57 ave Miami
Tropicolor- 1442 Alton Rd Miami Beach
Associated Photo- 19 SW 6 St Miami
Pittman photo I had their address but they moved they are near the falls shopping mall. Google them for address
World Wide Foto 5040 Biscayne Blvd


----------



## Sbuxo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, lots of Miami-Area people.
[:


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Aug 30, 2008)

Heck yeah......Where else are the women more beautiful than South Florida....although I do live in Lauderdale!!

Buddy of mine, and I went to Everglades Nat'l Park this morning. My first time there, but apparently the mosquito's are savages!!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 30, 2008)

Cat nt Tat's Dusky said:


> --Buddy of mine, and I went to Everglades Nat'l Park this morning. My first time there, but apparently the mosquito's are savages!!!!


When out Friday and going back Sunday to Butchers open house weekend, never forget to take the Off with you


----------

